# Portable AC



## justturnin (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone use a portable AC in their shop? I debated a window until but dont want to sacrifice the wall space so figured a portable AC would be a good option. Any opinions on them would be much appreciated and which one you are using would also be great. My shop is a cozy 200sqft. i want to be sure of my purchase because they are pricey.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 5, 2013)

Mike's got snow and you are buying an air conditioner. Must be global warming in Texas. I know the prices should be better this time of year. Get it on sale. Wish I could help. Guess I just wanted to make a wisea$$ remark.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justturnin (Nov 5, 2013)

I think right now the main goal of the unit would be humidity control. It is so muggy Sep-Nov in the Houston area. That plays a huge factor in my casting. If I can get the humidity under control I can cast again......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justturnin (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, I picked up a $500 portable AC today for $180 at a scratch and dent. It is a 14,500BTU so I am sure it will be enough to cool my shop. So now I have Insulation, Heat and AC. Gonna be a good year. The Lord continues to bless. Once I get everything in order I will have to pour that blessing out to those around me....yes this could mean you just gotta figure out how.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 5, 2013)

Chris, I like the way your shop has been shaping up! Glad that you've been sharing pics and updates. Having a climate controlled shop is very nice. Good to hear that you've now got AC - especially for being in Texas! It would cost far too much to fix up, insulate, heat, and cool our little one car garage. At least with my shop in the basement, it's in the 60's down there year round! (Plus I don't even want to think what it would cost to heat it to a usable temp when it's -10 and -20 outside...)

Looking forward to seeing some more of your cast goodies come out of your shop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2013)

sounds like you need a dehumidifier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin (Nov 5, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> sounds like you need a dehumidifier.


In theory a DH would work, but I like it cool to :D. These portable AC's come with both, AC and a DH option. So like today when it is 75* and 150% RH I can just run the DH and it will be great in there but in July when it is 110* in the shop but only 80%RH I can run the AC. Also, to that point the cost difference in a DH over an AC is minimal so paying the little extra was worth it in the long run in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin (Nov 5, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Sweet setup like that its a good thing I live so far away or I'd be over pesterin you in the nice comfort of ur shop.



You are always welcome, shoot, your in Arkansas..... were practically kin. Would be cool to know some more WB brothers in my area to hang out with once in a while. I did meet FootPatrol a while back and that was fun, even though he made me do all the work ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 9, 2013)

Chris - Is this a Portable window unit or floor model? The floor models generate about as much heat out the back as they cool in the front. I know they have the vent hose, but still generate a lot of heat. They have gotten better in the last 5 years but don't compare to a window unit. Just a heads up so you don't lose resin to a unexpected surprise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

